# 1980 Team Mongoose



## phantomVW (Sep 14, 2014)

This bicycle is all original from the grips to the tires. Here list of all the goodies on this beauty!

Team Frame and fork has original candy blue paint and decals that shines like new.
Dura-ace 170 cranks with 39 tooth sprocket & KKT RT pedals & KMC chain
Suede Kashimax Mongoose stamped logo seat & stainless seat post & Mongoose stamped seat clamp
Stainless handle bars, Mongoose grips, Gold stem neck with original pads
Araya rims, Shimano hubs & 14 tooth rear sprocket & Mongoose ski wall tires

This bicycle sat hanging on a wall in a local bicycle shop for about 20 years after it was taken in on trade around 1992. It has to be one of the best examples of a true survivor! 
It's only original once!!


----------



## bikesnbuses (Sep 14, 2014)

ME LIKEY! !!!!wow!!


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 14, 2014)

*Wow! That's killer.*

A friend of mine from our old neiborhood had a mongoose just like this. I had a decoster. Great memories. Awesome bike. Rob.


----------



## 4130chromoly (Sep 24, 2014)

Amazing survivor! No brake rub... Wow!


----------



## Dale Alan (Sep 25, 2014)

Now that is clean. Beautiful crank too.


----------



## phantomVW (Oct 9, 2014)

*1980 All original team mongoose...*



57 spitfire said:


> A friend of mine from our old neiborhood had a mongoose just like this. I had a decoster. Great memories. Awesome bike. Rob.



Thanks..... Yes indeed great memories on a mongoose or Schwinn and at your local small bicycle shops. You could always find me at one of two shops Flowers Bicycle and Lawn or Walker n Sons.


----------



## 4130chromoly (Oct 10, 2014)

That is the nicest paint on one I have EVER seen


----------



## bikeyard (Oct 28, 2014)

*Goose*

That is sweet


----------



## bikesnbuses (Oct 29, 2014)

4130chromoly said:


> That is the nicest paint on one I have EVER seen




Ditto. ..impossible to find a nicer one unless you have a time machine..or a NOS one in the box...


----------



## comet77 (Nov 22, 2014)

and to top it all off is the suede stamped Mongoose seat, dam thats a nice bike.


----------



## mongeese (Dec 21, 2014)

When ready to sell or trade contact me please. Thank you.


----------



## pedal_junky (Dec 22, 2014)

4130chromoly said:


> That is the nicest paint on one I have EVER seen




Yes definitely agree on the paint. A lot of these bikes had a habit of flaking with age. This bike is a jaw dropper. Fantastic.


----------



## phantomVW (Dec 29, 2014)

The bike has been nominated for BMX bike of the year.  You can see it on retrogoose.forums.net  The site is for BMX Products bikes only, go to the site and vote on your favorite bike....


----------

